# Help - dog sounds like she needs to throw up



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie was just outside, we have apple trees outside (unfortunately) and the apples keep falling. I saw her grab an apple and I went to get a cookie so I could get her back inside. I walked outside and showed her the cookie, she ran over to me and I gave her a cookie. 

We walked back into the house and I was holding her collar, once we got to the deck she started making retching/throwing up noises but nothing was coming up. I opened her mouth and tried to look down and I can't see anything. She has continued to try and throw up probably four more times inside, with nothing coming up. What should I do?! Do I need to bring her to the vet? Could a piece of apple be stuck in her throat?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I would get her to the vet, personally!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok she has not tried to throw up since I first posted this, I'm going to give the vet a call now ... thanks ...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Is she in distress?


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Is she in distress?


She is not, I have not called the vet yet I have been just watching her. I'm wondering if she coughed up whatever was making her act like she had to throw up. Since I first posted the thread she has not tried to throw up again. I got a flashlight and tried to shine it down her throat but I can't see anything.

I looked at the signs of choking online and she is not displaying any of the symptoms.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

She might have gotten a piece of apple skin stuck to her throat... 

I'd keep an eye on her.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I just called the vet and spoke with the receptionist, she said that if she was choking she would be in distress (like a person) and she would not be able to breathe. 

The receptionist did not seem concerned (when I described how she's acting now and she's stopped trying to throw up) and I think she is ok because she is not in any distress and not throwing up. Thanks guys!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would check her gums to make sure they are pink, press on her stomach to make sure it is not extended. The main thing I would worry about is bloat. That is one of the signs when they try and throw up and nothing comes up.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> I would check her gums to make sure they are pink, press on her stomach to make sure it is not extended. The main thing I would worry about is bloat. That is one of the signs when they try and throw up and nothing comes up.


Thanks, her gums are good and her stomach looks normal ... I've been watching her like a hawk and she seems fine thank goodness!


----------

